# Honda Rincon



## Nightowl

I am thinking about purchasing a Honda Rincon, any pro's or con's with this machine?


----------



## Polaris425

Great Trail & work machine, rides smooth from what I hear... not the best in the mud or for pulling anything heavy. I think the low end is lacking some grunt.


----------



## jackman

yeah, I agree i had one it was reliable but had no low end what so ever


----------



## 4man0822

Great trail machine, look really good & handle the same, but no locker & no low range! I know quite a few folks with them, but most are either trail or water riders! Some mud them, but have spent Lots & Lots of $$ to get them a decent enough power band to spin the Big meats! Hope this helps & good luck Brandon


----------



## Nightowl

jackman said:


> yeah, I agree i had one it was reliable but had no low end what so ever


 
What year did you have, I have heard that they have put a torque converter on the newer ones and it helped out with the low end power. I also have read that the fuel injectors helped out. I really am looking for something to trail ride and do a little climbing and mudding but mostly will just be trail riding. I had a artic cat 400 a few years ago and very rarly did I use the low gear, and it usually did not help and I had to use the winch to get out anyway.


----------



## Polaris425

Nightowl said:


> What year did you have, I have heard that they have put a torque converter on the newer ones and it helped out with the low end power. I also have read that the fuel injectors helped out. I really am looking for something to trail ride and do a little climbing and mudding but mostly will just be trail riding. I had a artic cat 400 a few years ago and very rarly did I use the low gear, and it usually did not help and I had to use the winch to get out anyway.


Sounds like you've done your homework & researched it! I think from what you describe you'd be pretty happy with the rincon. It would ride much better than the rubicon.


----------



## bruteman

I had an 2008 rincon it was the best ridin bike i have ever rode The only reason i got rid of it is it had no lowend you could run 40 mph in first gear heres a pic of it


----------



## Nightowl

Holy crap And that Rincon would not go through the mud, Did it climb hills very well?


----------



## bruteman

those swamplites suck on hills and they bogged the bike down bad in the mud the only time i miss that bike is when i'm trail riding also no engine brake sucks for hills


----------



## black420

What are you looking for in that rincon? Cuz I'm not trying to talk my 420 up or anything but when you hear 420 you think its just a low powered small atv..and in reality its a very powerful bike for the engine size. I have a lot of stuff done to mine right now but as it was sitting stock with 26's on it, it still had a lot of low end. Bruteman can vouch for the power of the 420. And I'm really impressed on it holding up to my torture :saevilw:


----------



## Nightowl

I am looking mainly to trail ride and do a little mud riding. I was in a motorcycle wreck a few years ago at work and can't do anything to extreme so I am looking for a good riding ATV. I will pull a small trailer around my land but that will be maybe 5 times a year. Mostly I am looking for a ATV to trail ride and just get out in the woods and have a little fun. I read that the newer Rincon do have an engine break now.
Like I said I had a 400 artic cat and it had plenty of power and was a blast to ride but I did not like the way the automatic trans sounded and the engine break would about throw you off the front if you were not ready for it. I ahve heard a lot of good things about the Rincon except a few bad things about it getting stuck and not being able to climb hills. I would like to know what it got stuck in and what hills it had trouble on but they never answered. Theres a big differnce in going through some mud and what I see on this site as mud riding. There is also a big deffernce in hills i have seen people climb and ones that I would climb. So I am trying to find out if it is that much under powered for normal riding on hills and mud or if they are talking about the extreme stuff like on this site?


----------



## Polaris425

Nightowl from what Ive seen around here, you shouldnt have any problems. I rode w/ some guys in Eutaw a few weeks ago and no one out there had anything special... The majority of them were running stock machines, with the exception of aftermarket tires, and they were almost all light to moderate agressive tires.


----------



## Metal Man

From reading your post i would think you would love the Rincon. Its a super rider friendly bike. I've ridden several and they do just fine for normal ATV use.


While the Rincon don't have " Brute power" it still has plenty. I can assure you of that.
The 420's are nice as well.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

WATCH THE RINCONS,,,,i have seen alot of rincons before and all of them die when they hit water,,,,,if your cruzin out the trail and splash a puttle it dies becuz they have an auto shut off senser in them,,,,,i just dnt like them, 2 of them couldnt pull my friends recon out of a mud hole


----------



## jackman

bruteforcerider13 said:


> WATCH THE RINCONS,,,,i have seen alot of rincons before and all of them die when they hit water,,,,,if your cruzin out the trail and splash a puttle it dies becuz they have an auto shut off senser in them,,,,,i just dnt like them, 2 of them couldnt pull my friends recon out of a mud hole


 Me and my buddies called it the rincon stall, as soon as the water hit the motor or if you popped the throttle in deep water/mud it would go dead it was almost like it would vapor lock itself


----------



## sandman7655

all i have heard is they dont like any water.i would look at the 420 or another brand.


----------



## Polaris425

sandman7655 said:


> all i have heard is they dont like any water.i would look at the 420 or another brand.


I'm pretty sure he just has plans to use this as a trail machine, no water or hard mudding.


----------



## sandman7655

just trail riding nothig deep it will be fine.i would just get a brute,but i am biased.


----------



## lilbigtonka

my brother has a rincon and our bikes dont compare. his is a great reliable bike but so is mine so far, and everything we put our bikes through the only thing he can possibly do a little better then me is well he dont have the overheat issue which im hoping will be fixed soon.....


----------



## usmctadpole

A buddy on mine has an 07 and has the gear reduction on his and wow!!! he has lots of low end. There great bikes for mud pits and deep water


----------



## bump530

if ur worried bout low end, get the big red gears for it and be done. u may not go fast after that tho lol. as far as hittin a hole and dieing, sounds like some waterproofin needed to be done.


----------



## TorkMonster

bruteforcerider13 said:


> WATCH THE RINCONS,,,,i have seen alot of rincons before and all of them die when they hit water,,,,,if your cruzin out the trail and splash a puttle it dies becuz they have an auto shut off senser in them,,,,,i just dnt like them, 2 of them couldnt pull my friends recon out of a mud hole


I have to DISAGREE with this one..

I have had MANY buddies with the RINCON, and it performed VERY well in the water... He also has the 420 for his son, and it ALSO does very well in the water.... 

Now, the ONLY ting in the rincon that it is lacking is a LOW GEAR.. The power is there, but it is a 3 speed tranny, and is NOT geared NEAR low enough..

For what this guy is talking, the rincon will definantly suit his needs....
And if he wants to water ride, he will NOT have a problem.... And if he wants the added insurance for water riding, then throw some snorks on it... 

Here is a vid of a rincon doing what a rincon does...


----------



## TorkMonster

Here is a few more honda pics in the water...


















And here is matts 680 rincon, now, it IS running right here, but the hole is SOOO deep.. They floated his across and mine also.. I barely touched the bottom standing up, and I'm around 6'3...









And here is a couple in the mud......


















And here is a couple all cleaned up. with some HEFTY tires on it... Those things are HEAVY... man, I was surprised on how heavy they were....
And there is snorks on it now......


----------



## Yesterday

****. that's insane that the honda in that video didnt sink to the bottom.. Thats WAY too deep for any machine without snorkels


----------



## Polaris425

yeah he HAS to have it snorkeld inside the pod... otherwise it would have died.


----------



## w8tnonu22

It would have died for sure. I don't think anyone mentioned Honda's in general don't like water just the Rincon. I was unaware of the dieing in water problem till I read this post. My friend has one and crossed the small creed at Red Creek and it died for no reason in the water. The water wasn't very deep at all and he was on the throttle. Now I'm putting two and two together. I personally like Honda's for the reliability, but that's about it. If they were to put the Rubicon Transmission in a Rincon then they would have a good bike. The Rubicon is 5 speed with lower gears and the Rincon is only 3. When you add bigger tires to the Rincon it just throws the gearing way off. Why Honda's doesn't see the need for a change is beyond me. It's a simple fix. Otherwise a great bike with monsterious ground cleareance when lifted.


----------



## HeadC1

What size tires are you going to put on it? If you're trail riding and not going to put anything bigger than a 27" or maybe 28", then you will have plenty of power for what you want. As far as ride, I've heard it called the cadillac of atvs. They also say that a programmer will really wake up the rincon.


----------



## HeadC1

Oh and as far as water goes, get some di-electric grease for all the electrical connections and spark plug boot (same for any bike). I've seen rincons going chest deep no problems.


----------



## TorkMonster

HeadC1 said:


> Oh and as far as water goes, get some di-electric grease for all the electrical connections and spark plug boot (same for any bike). I've seen rincons going chest deep no problems.


 
Yep, I even had to on my can-am..... Not at first, but after the first creek season, yeah... HAD to have it.
It was not a question on need or WANT to put it on the polaris...OMG



I guess I am just mis-imformed about all this HONDA and water problems.... But I dont think so.. There are MANY MANY honda's around here, and heck, to be honest, that is about ALL you see in the creeks in Ky... Atleast Clarks river, Soldier Creek, and Wilson Creek......... Everybody look at you funny for having a belt driven....

But they look at your BEHIND, cause they are always behind!!!! LOL


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

i have seen a couple of things i didnt like. 

1. Exhaust is turned down to where water can get in it easily.
2. There is electrical wiring that ive heard if you get it under water it will shut off, and that goes back to the first problem.


----------



## rhettag94

I have two brutes and a 2007 rincon. You can't go wrong. It's the best bike I have ever owned. It has 27 xtr's on it and it turns them fine. It just will not pull like a brute. My ex rides it and she wouldn't take anything else. It is snorkeled and sealed up tight. She tries to cross every pond we see. Never had any stalling issues. When I am hunting or just crusing, I hop on the rinny. We just like the brutes because they are wheelie making machines that will pull anything. I think we have a perfect combo. The Rincon rides super nice and the brute will pull everyone out.


----------



## muddnfool

thats is true rhett


----------



## detphx

Save your money... Buy a Rubicon !!! Never had any problems with mine. Mud, Water, Trail riding... you name it... She can handle it all.


----------



## hondamudder04

i heard that the smooth reliability of it was incredible but does lack a lil power


----------



## MuddJunkie

I have a 2008 Honda Rincon all i do is deeeep mud no problems i've pulled popos out bf's out and ride all day long stock to stock i can hang with a brute 750, The bike is really smooth with minor cheap mods you can increase the horse power like a power tip and k&n filter. This is my rincon


----------



## rmax

my sons wife rides a rinny w29.5 laws, lift, j&e 680 piston kit, mud buster cam, dyna box, hmf pipe(toooo loud). the only problem i see with it is the idle has to be set to be set low for it to go into gear, an it will die a lot sitting on dry ground when you shift into gear, as far as low end power the mods help this machine alot, but now quite enough, planning on doing gear reduction soon, then i think it will be alright


----------



## MuddJunkie

rmax said:


> my sons wife rides a rinny w29.5 laws, lift, j&e 680 piston kit, mud buster cam, dyna box, hmf pipe(toooo loud). the only problem i see with it is the idle has to be set to be set low for it to go into gear, an it will die a lot sitting on dry ground when you shift into gear, as far as low end power the mods help this machine alot, but now quite enough, planning on doing gear reduction soon, then i think it will be alright


If u put a power commander or the hmf re programmer it will take care of the idle situation.


----------



## ptw1988

bruteforcerider13 said:


> WATCH THE RINCONS,,,,i have seen alot of rincons before and all of them die when they hit water,,,,,if your cruzin out the trail and splash a puttle it dies becuz they have an auto shut off senser in them,,,,,i just dnt like them, 2 of them couldnt pull my friends recon out of a mud hole


ok first off someone i think it was nightowl said that the newer rincons have torque converter well i have a 2003 650 the first year they were put out and mine has a torque converter second off this is for bruteforcerider13 i have 13 other friends that ride rincons and its a mixture of 650's & 680"s some stock some modded and then 2 that are modded to the maxx i guess you would say custom bikes out of all the years i have rode honda not 1 rincon have i seen stall when it get wel or is over the rack in water idk where your from or where the bikes came from that are giving yall this kinda trouble but they must have some kinda defect my bike is all custom and i will put it up aginst any other bike out there especially the brutes and the outlanders or renigade this is why i built the rincon just so i could have the bragging right as to say i have a honda that will walk all over your brute or can am noone believes me untill its time to pay there lost dues lol i get more satisfaction from seeing the look on there face tho its priceless HONDA "NO BELT MAFIA"


----------

